
VS Code – February Release - Nelkins
http://code.visualstudio.com/updates/
======
Nelkins
Realized a slightly better link might be
[http://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2016/03/07/Feb2016Release](http://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2016/03/07/Feb2016Release)
.

The current link shows the release notes, but is not a permalink.

